# Meklē produktu? >  OSRAM spuldzes

## b-boris

Interesē ekonomiskās spuldzes, kurus varētu ievietot piekarājamos griestu lampās.
Vai OSRAM DULUXSTAR R50 un/vai R63 man derēs (lampas vēl nav nopirktas, izvēlēšos pēc spuldzēm)?
Vai ELFA veikalā ir iespējams pasūtīt tādas?
Vai šī formas spuldzes mēdz būt arī regulējamās (dimmable), tādas kādas ir OSRAM DULUX® EL DIM vai OSRAM DULUX® EL VARIO?

Jau iepriekš paldies par atbildi.

----------


## Vinchi

Šeit var apskatīt visu ELFĀ pieejamos OSRAM produktus!

----------


## Slowmo

Man ar mājās virtuvē visas spuldzes ir R63. Savulaik meklēju, ar ko aizvietot neekonomiskās kvēlspuldzes, taču Latvijā ir pašvaki ar ekonomisko reflektorspuldžu pieejamību. Vienīgais variants ir Megaman ražojuma - pieejamas praktiski visos veikalos, kur tirgo spuldzes. Bet ir viena problēma - varbūt tāda partija uz Latviju trāpījusies, bet nu ļoti ilgi silst, kamēr spīd pilnā spožumā. Paiet ap 5 minūtes, kamēr tās dod pilnu gaismu. Trakākais, ka pirmo minūti gaisma vispār nekāda. Kopā nomainīju 8 spuldzes un visas pilnīgi vienādas, lai arī pirktas dažādos laikos dažādos veikalos. Rezultātā atstāju vienu kvēlspuldzi, lai uzreiz taptu gaisma.

----------


## b-boris

Varbūt varat ieteikt, kur ir vērts paskatīties Megaman spuldzes?
Bet par to spilgtumu, man liekas, ka tas ir raksturīgs pilnīgi visiem šī tipa spuldzēm. Vienigais OSRAM pauž, ka viņiem esot spuldzes ar Quick Start (tm) tehnogoģiju, kuras, it kā, 3 sekunžu laikā jau deg ar pilno spilgtumu. 
Bet pats es tas mēginājis neesmu.

----------


## b-boris

> Šeit var apskatīt visu ELFĀ pieejamos OSRAM produktus!


 
Apskatījos sarakstu, liekas, ka Jums tomēr nav tas, kas man ir nepieciešams.

Varbūt ir iespēja pasūtīt?

----------


## Vinchi

Cik noprotu vajag priekš mazās ligdas E14?
Tad varu piedāvāt DULUX EL LL 7 W/827

Vēl ir DULUX EL DIM E27 ligzda

----------


## Slowmo

> Varbūt varat ieteikt, kur ir vērts paskatīties Megaman spuldzes?
> Bet par to spilgtumu, man liekas, ka tas ir raksturīgs pilnīgi visiem šī tipa spuldzēm. Vienigais OSRAM pauž, ka viņiem esot spuldzes ar Quick Start (tm) tehnogoģiju, kuras, it kā, 3 sekunžu laikā jau deg ar pilno spilgtumu. 
> Bet pats es tas mēginājis neesmu.


 Vieglāk laikam būtu pateikt, kur Megaman spuldžu nav  ::  Vari meklēt K-rautā, Cenu klubā, Nelsā bija (tik laikam paša Nelsa vairs nav  ::  ), pat tādā vietā kā Elkor un RK Elektronics. Tirdzniecības aģenti Megamanam labi strādā...

Megaman reflektorspuldzēm (arī dažiem pārējiem modeļiem) nu ļoti blāva tā gaisma sākumā. Esmu arī citu ražotāju spuldzes lietojis un ir ar ko salīdzināt.

Kas attiecas uz Osrama Quick Start, tad tas tiešām darbojas. Ieslēdzas momentā bez aiztures. Nepieciēšamas dažas sekundes, kad spuldze spīd pilnā spožumā.  Salīdzinājumā Megaman spuldzēm pirmo pussekundi nekas nenotiek (laikam tiek uzsildīta), un tad gaisma no nulles strauji pieaug līdz kaut kādam sākuma spožumam (kā ar dimmeri). Žēl tik, ka Latvijā pieejamas tikai klasiskas ekonomiskās spuldzes ar QuickStart. Laikam dārgas, tāpēc neimportē.

----------

